# Center console swap from b5 to b5.5 doable??? help please!



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I have a 1999 b5 passat gls and am sick of the crappy center console cup holders, and with my aftermarket HU in, i can only fit one cup, and i'm going to get a lcd, so i won't be able to hold any. I like the center console of the b5.5s more, with the cupholders and different center arm rest. I was wondering, can i do a swap? I looked ant the emergency brake looks the same and in the same position and the shifter trim is the same so i am figuring it may be doable? I will do some customization if needed, but nothing major. Just wondering if this is possible, thanks.
Thanks,
DS29293


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Center console swap from b5 to b5.5 doable??? help please! (ds29293)*

Any one?


----------



## OntITTech (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Center console swap from b5 to b5.5 doable??? help please! (ds29293)*

I am not sure on the B5 Passats, but I know the Swap from a B5 A4 to a B5.5 works fine. I have ripped my console out more times than I can count to do the USB Mod for my Armrest.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Yea man, it works. Pretty much bolts right up.
You have to buy the B5.5 Ebrake assembly and the full 5.5 console, and if you want the rear lighter to work you have to run power to it. The front section needs to be trimmed slightly to line up with the lower part of the dash.


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

What do u mean it needs to b trimed?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

The front assembly of the console. There's two "wings" on the front that sit underneath the center part of the dash that contains the HVAC unit/Radio.
This is a picture of a center console assembly from a Jetta, but in the far right, the front of that is what I'm referring to.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

When I put mine on I didn't trim it at all, but those side pieces bow outward a little. 
I didn't trim them yet, simply because I'm in the middle of 12 other things, but in order to get those side pieces flush, you have to trim the very front a tiny bit.


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

Oh ok great, thanks man. And does anyone know where i can get the parts? Thanks, DS29293


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

You can email VWparts4sale and see if they have any.
[email protected]
Also keep an eye on the B5 classifieds and the classifieds over at Passatworld.com. They turn up every now and then. 
Ebay has them sometimes too, just make sure you get the shifter surround as well as the main assembly. The B5 and B5.5 one differ slightly and aren't interchangable. 
Good Luck man,
-Andrew


_Modified by thirtysixspokes at 10:41 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

Oh really the shifter asembly is different too?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

No no just the surround. I.e. the piece that has the ash tray in it. 
When I said the main assembly I meant the piece with the cupholders and the armrest. 
Full console and the Ebrake/ebrake cover is all you need.


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

And is switching the ebrake hard?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Found this link that should help you out.
http://72.232.196.98/~dpham00/...t.pdf
Switching the E-brake isn't bad. Inspecct the cables while you're at it, make sure they're not frayed or anything and make sure the wheels are blocked up (front and rear of each tire) to ensure the car goes nowhere.


----------



## ds29293 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

THANKS MAN SO MUCH perfect!!!


----------

